# Quickly



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

It's going to be a long wait for me. I'm going in late September for my first S/A bow hunt.
I'm suprised that there is not much traffic on here. I check it regularly hoping to find something interesting and maybe glean something usefull.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

shadetree said:


> It's going to be a long wait for me. I'm going in late September for my first S/A bow hunt.
> I'm suprised that there is not much traffic on here. I check it regularly hoping to find something interesting and maybe glean something usefull.


For the past couple of years this forum was moderately active. In the last few months it has nearly died.

Who are you going with? What part of the country? We went in July of '09 and are going back in August of '11. 

If there is anything at all I can help you with, I would be more than happy.

I have tried to help a couple of groups so far via PM's. That doesn't work very well because you are limited to the length of your message. Email is far better. So, if I could be of any help send me an email at [email protected].


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

bbjavelina said:


> For the past couple of years this forum was moderately active. In the last few months it has nearly died.
> 
> Who are you going with? What part of the country? We went in July of '09 and are going back in August of '11.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply.
I sent you an email.


----------



## Elgavilan (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey guys, I am also going for my first time in late August. Will be hunting with Limcroma Safaris from Aug 24 to 31 then the wife and I will tour Kruger NP. Really looking forward to the trip. Have you folks been watching the threads on oversize baggage? My bow case exceeds the 63" max so I expect to get charged the extra for oversize. We are flying from Phoenix to Wash D.C. then straight through to Johanessburg, that will be a loooonnnnnggggg flight. Leave on the 22nd, arrive on the evening of the 23rd, spend the night at the Afton House, then get picked up by the outfitter. Any tips appreciated.

Mike


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

Elgavilan said:


> Hey guys, I am also going for my first time in late August. Will be hunting with Limcroma Safaris from Aug 24 to 31 then the wife and I will tour Kruger NP. Really looking forward to the trip. Have you folks been watching the threads on oversize baggage? My bow case exceeds the 63" max so I expect to get charged the extra for oversize. We are flying from Phoenix to Wash D.C. then straight through to Johanessburg, that will be a loooonnnnnggggg flight. Leave on the 22nd, arrive on the evening of the 23rd, spend the night at the Afton House, then get picked up by the outfitter. Any tips appreciated.
> 
> Mike


I leave out of Wichita to Atlanta direct to Jburg. I think it is a 16 hour flight. I hope I can sleep some but I figure it will be like the night before deer season when I was a kid. I am going with African Arrow. I can't wait.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Elgavilan said:


> Hey guys, I am also going for my first time in late August. Will be hunting with Limcroma Safaris from Aug 24 to 31 then the wife and I will tour Kruger NP. Really looking forward to the trip. Have you folks been watching the threads on oversize baggage? My bow case exceeds the 63" max so I expect to get charged the extra for oversize. We are flying from Phoenix to Wash D.C. then straight through to Johanessburg, that will be a loooonnnnnggggg flight. Leave on the 22nd, arrive on the evening of the 23rd, spend the night at the Afton House, then get picked up by the outfitter. Any tips appreciated.
> 
> Mike


Now there's a coincidence for you! We leave for Limcroma on the 19th of August and will hunt for 14 days. We'll see you there.

On our '09 trip we overnighted at Afton house. Nice place and we were well taken care of and fed well. Super nice folks.

Is this your first trip to SA? If you've got questions, shoot me an email at [email protected]. I've only been once and surely don't claim to know it all --- or even very much. But, even I did learn a thing or two and would be more than happy to help in any way I can.


----------

